# Maman enceinte de BB2



## Mimamima (7 Novembre 2022)

Mesdames bonsoir,

J'aurais une petite question car en 4 ans de métier c'est la 1ère fois que cela se pose.

Je suis en garde de BB 1 de 13 mois sa maman  m'a annoncé sa grossesse. 

Elle est arrêtée jusqu'à son accouchement en février 2023.

Reprise avec les 2 enfants en juin 2023.

La Maman veut me faire 1 avenant pour diminuer les horaires avec BB1 

A t elle droit ou pas? Ou dois je lui dire que le contrat reste comme ça ?
Je ne veux pas faire d erreur.
Merci d'avance et désolée si la question est idiote.
Bien à vous


----------



## Lijana (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Le PE peut vous présenter l’avenant , à vous de l’accepter ou pas. 

Si vous le refusez, soit elle vous licencie, soit vous continuez avec les horaires programmés.


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

Un avenant ne peut JAMAIS s'imposer.
Si c'est un très gros contrat avec beaucoup  d'heures on peut concéder une diminution A CONDITION que ça t'arrange.
Un Avenant est toujours le resultat d'une nouvelle négociation.
Ici c'est la PE qui formule une demande avec comme argument qu'elle a moins de besoin pour son enfant car elle est en arrêt mais son arrêt à elle ne change pas tes besoins à toi.

2 bébés en si peu de temps il ne faudra pas être surprise si finallement à sa reprise elle opte pour un congés parental au moins partiel.
Tu dis reprise avec les 2 enfants en juin 2023: es tu dispo en juin 2023 pour accueillir aussi bébé2? Seras tu d'accord? Est ce que ça implique de reserver cette place pour son bébé2? Bref, il faut reflechir...

Perso si je concède une diminution encore faut il que les horaires me conviennent et il n'est pas impossible qu'il y ait hausse de mon taux horaire puisque mon taux horaire n'est pas le même si c'est un temps plein ou un temps partiel. Là modifier les horaires pour seulement quelques mois impliquerait aussi de ne pas compléter avec un autre contrat parce qu'en juin il y aurait reprise à temps plein?


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Novembre 2022)

Juste une question elle compte vous laissez le1er sous contrat en ce moment le temps de son arrêt ? d'où la demande de baisse des heures  d'accueil ? où veut-elle le garder ? déjà connaitre le nombre d'heures par semaine ... perso j'ai eu le cas je travaillais 10h par jour sur 5 jours avec la maman et on avait baissé (avec mon accord) à 8h par jour sur 5 jours l'ainé venait donc toujours chez moi ... alors si vous avez un gros contrat à vous de voir si vous voulez accepter cette baisse avec un avenant rempli par les PE ? si c'est un petit contrat je lui dirais que je laisse ainsi et libre à elle de vous licencier mais sans sureté de vous retrouver par la suite car vous n'allez pas l'attendre !!!


----------



## kikine (7 Novembre 2022)

perso je refuse l'avenant, car si jamais elle change d'avis par la suite pour prendre un congés parental et bien là tu te retrouves dans la m**** car :
1- tu lui a gardé la place de bébé 2 pendant X mois donc perte sèche
2- les calculs des indemnités pôle emploi se feront sur un salaire à la baisse donc = indemnité à la baisse
3- si acceptation d'une baisse d'horaire = perte sèche de salaire avec un contrat que tu ne peux pas compléter, alors que la charge de travail de diminue pas (ben oui tu as les autres enfants donc pas - de fatigue)
4- elle par contre elle garde le même salaire et les aides à l'identique...
bref dans tous les cas tu es perdante si tu acceptes...


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

Et oui Kikine a raison il convient de bien reflechir avant d'accepter.
D'autant que même si l'arrivée de bébé 2 en juin t'arrangerait, tant que ce 2eme contrat de la même fratrie n'aura pas commencé tu ne pourras pas être certaine qu'il commencera tel qu'il avait été promis...


----------



## Mimipoupina (7 Novembre 2022)

Méfiance !!! Je me suis fais avoir une fois on ne m'y reprendra pas ... j'ai accepté une diminution aussi en perspective d'accueillir BB 2 à la suite seulement à la signature du nouveau contrat à la fin du congé maternité on m'annonce que finalement ils ont décidé de changer de vie, qu'ils venaient de vendre leur maison et que dans 3 mois ils déménageait dans une nouvelle région 😳


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

D’office NON = licenciement = POLEEMPLOI = nouveau contrat à trouver 

Elle va prendre un congé parental garanti. 

*Chacun son portemonnaie. TOUJOURS PENSER À SES FACTURES à payer 🤑*


----------



## Pity (8 Novembre 2022)

Si c'est un gros contrat, je demande juste à finir plus tôt ! Et accepte une réduction de 50h à 46/47h...
Pour le reste, je refuse !
Pensez au fait que vous allez toucher plus cher au pôle emploi et qui vous dit que vous aurez le deuxième enfant par la suite ?

Vous expliquez également une vous avez accepté de travailler avec eux car vous avez besoin de ce salaire, comme tout le monde
Une réduction ne vous intéresse pas ! Et que dans ce cas le contrat reste tel quel, où elle vous licencie...
Par ailleurs...si licenciement, je préciserai également que je ne prendrai pas les deux enfants en septembre

À eux de réfléchir ... vous ne faites pas du bénévolat


----------



## Chouchou301 (8 Novembre 2022)

Aucune garantie comme l'a bien expliqué kikine... Refusez.


----------

